# Two Different Rear Caliper Guide Pins?



## archimense (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a MKIV with OEM brakes.
I was cleaning the guide pins in my rear calipers and I noticed that top and bottom pins are different. The top pin is slightly tapered and the bottom pin is not tapered. This causes the top pin to have some side to side movement.
I asked the parts monkey at the VW dealership and he only had one part number listed for individual guide pins. So if you can only buy them individually, and there is only one type, why do I have different ones top and bottom?
WTF?
Thanks.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Two Different Rear Caliper Guide Pins? (archimense)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archimense* »_I have a MKIV with OEM brakes.
I was cleaning the guide pins in my rear calipers and I noticed that top and bottom pins are different. The top pin is slightly tapered and the bottom pin is not tapered. This causes the top pin to have some side to side movement.
I asked the parts monkey at the VW dealership and he only had one part number listed for individual guide pins. So if you can only buy them individually, and there is only one type, why do I have different ones top and bottom?
WTF?
Thanks.









Maybe one of the pins is wearing unevenly? Does it look the same on the left and right calipers?


----------



## archimense (Dec 10, 2002)

The tapering is not due to wear. The tapering is the same of both upper and lower pins on both rear calipers.
Plus the tapering is is three seperate segments on the pin. So I don't think it can be caused by wear.


----------



## archimense (Dec 10, 2002)

bump


----------

